# SEIKO PROSPEX PADI SRPA21 WANTED



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*SEIKO PROSPEX PADI SRPA21 WANTED*


View Advert


SEIKO PROSPEX PADI wanted, boxed or unboxed wanted
There's one finishing soon on eBay, but thought I'd try the locals first :thumbsup:

View attachment 10431





*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

